# 700x25 tire that *fits* a Colnago



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

Hello All,

I really appreciate the ride quality and pinch flat resistance that a 25c tire can deliver. I mounted up a set of Michelin Pro 3's in 700x25 and they are frankly too big. If there is *any* road grit adhering to the tire during a ride it rubs and scrapes the brake bridge/fork crown. Taking a caliper to a 100psi inflated tire gives me a 27mm width.

I'd rather not start ordering every single 25c tire that I can find in hopes that something fits, hence I'm turning the the groups collective wisdom. 

I'm riding a Cristallo with a Star fork - obviously I'm interested in riders with a similar set up (ie: a carbon fiber Colnago).

Finally, anyone interested in 3 Michelin Pro 3's? 2 with very low mileage and one new in the box...

Thanks.


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

I've used both Vittoria Open Corsa and Conti Gatorskins in 25c without issue. I have a 2010 CX-1.


----------

